# Mac and java1.6



## dkijc (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi all, 

I have a customer who is trying to log into our webserver (which uses java 1.6) and he has a popup that says something in the lines of "X- java.applet install 1.6"? 

That's what our rep told me so I'm not sure if that's how exact the popup said, but something along that.

Apparently, there was no problem logging into our machine on the 1.5 but after the upgrade, they are not able to access.

Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks and god bless!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You need to install latest java update. Any updates can be installed via the PReferences, System Updates tool or the website:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/application_updates/javaformacosx105update1.html


----------

